# Dog scared of everything



## Jandey (Sep 7, 2016)

We have an almost 3 year old golden. He has never been hit or anything. He is scared of for example an empty box, an empty paper towel roll, the water sprinkler outside. It's crazy...when he sees them he runs and hides. We have had him since he was 8 weeks. Anyone else have a scaredy dog?


----------



## MikeTess (Sep 7, 2016)

Poor baby must be experiencing a great amount of anxiety. He needs to be desensitized to so many things that individual attention to one particular object is probably not the way to approach this issue. I am wondering if you have consulted with your vet or a behaviorist? Has he always been this way or did it develop?
We had a 9 year old wheaten terrier that quickly developed a fear of going outside to the point that he would bite us, so I can sympathize. I wouldn't procrastinate on seeking professional help. Please keep us posted.

Btw, I am not an expert (although I play one on the internet). However, it is not unheard of to put a dog (or almost any animal, even parrots) on an antidepressant just to give them a "foot up" on the situation so to speak while integrating other behavior modification. So, please keep an open mind if your vet suggests this.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a scaredy dog. Bless your heart for understanding that your dog is afraid, and that he needs your help. There are many ways to help him build his confidence and begin to shorten the list of 'spooky' things.

If this is a new behavior, a health check by your vet, would be a good first step, especially if he has not been seen recently. Insure that you, and anyone else who may be, working with him uses reward based training methods only, corrections/ punishment/intimidation, can make life even more difficult/frightening for your dog.


I would recommend the 'Fearful Dogs' website and Facebook group run by Debbie Jacobs.

The following article may be helpful to you.
Building Your Dog's Confidence Up | Whole Dog Journal


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Jandey...has your dog always been like this or is this a new development? Was he socialized to strange things as a puppy? Is it just those few things, or is it everything? It's a little hard to know exactly what is going on. Definitely might be worth discussing your concerns with a vet and trainer. 

Some dogs are more fearful than others (I have a fearful puppy), which is why you want to make an effort to socialize them a lot when they are puppies. But some dogs just are more fearful. If Piper seems nervous around something, or barks at something, I usually will reward her for inspecting, coming even just a step closer, or sniffing, with a high value treat and LOTS and LOTS of praise, to give her positive associations with these scary things. Now she will confidently inspect things that make her wary, and is SOOO darned proud of her self. With that being said, I've learned with her that she is most comfortable doing this if I (or someone else) am right there with her, so she can feel secure (she is a big retreater under my legs). And I'm OK with that, because it means that she trusts me and feels safe with me. I wouldn't ask her to touch a box if the box was between me and her, and she was really afraid of it. I also don't push it. Sometimes, just coming a bit closer is as far as we will get for the time being. The biggest thing is to help your dog become more confident while also keeping them feeling safe and secure. I would definitely advocate for using positive reinforcement, even if its merely rewarding the dog for being in the same room with the box. You don't want to punish them for being afraid or not doing what you ask, that can only heighten the anxiety and make the fear worse. 

If its not something your dog has always done since puppyhood, I might take your pup to the vet for an examination and also to have their vision checked. Vision loss (while rare) can be harder to notice, because dogs rely so heavily on smells and are already familiar with major objects in their household. 

You can also enlist the help of a trainer/behavioralist who can help guide you in how to manage a more fearful dog.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

The Naughty Dogge on Facebook has tons of wonderful posts on improving the lives of reactive and fearful dogs...

...I'm guessing your dog doesn't go out in public much and this behavior doesn't bother you or you wouldn't have waited until he was 3 years old to casually ask about it, but if you want to change it, there's some reading material to start with. Whatever you do, _don't _pamper him or reassure him when he is afraid. Don't give him a reason to think he should be afraid of whatever the situation/object is.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The book: 'Help for your Fearful Dog' by Nicole Wilde may be helpful to you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LittleRedDawg said:


> The Naughty Dogge on Facebook has tons of wonderful posts on improving the lives of reactive and fearful dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm guessing your dog doesn't go out in public much and this behavior doesn't bother you or you wouldn't have waited until he was 3 years old to casually ask about it, but if you want to change it, there's some reading material to start with. Whatever you do, _don't _pamper him or reassure him when he is afraid. Don't give him a reason to think he should be afraid of whatever the situation/object is.




I don't agree with this approach. This implies he can control when he is afraid. There are great resources out there that discuss ways to build trust and confidence while working on desensitizing him to things he is afraid of. Offering reassurance to a scared animal is not going to reinforce something they cannot control. Charliethree has recommended a great book that has helped me with my fearful dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

jennretz said:


> I don't agree with this approach. This implies he can control when he is afraid. There are great resources out there that discuss ways to build trust and confidence while working on desensitizing him to things he is afraid of. Offering reassurance to a scared animal is not going to reinforce something they cannot control. Charliethree has recommended a great book that has helped me with my fearful dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He can't "control" when he is afraid - but the person at the other end of the leash has an incredible amount of influence over how the dog perceives the situation _after _he's spooked. The best thing you can ever do for a fearful dog is to give them a loose leash and keep walking. Once they realize they're the only one afraid, and making a big deal about nothing - they settle down and trust their handler.

Been there done that...I have a bad habit of purchasing older, unsocialized puppies, or letting my dogs grow up before I work on socializing, training, and competing with them. 

Monique specializes in working with reactive, fearful, and aggressive dogs - she's good and well worth the read. Also...she has a track record of success. She competes successfully at the national level with her rehabilitated dogs. No idea what Nicole Wilde is able to do or not do, since she does not compete or have dogs certified in anything.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't want to get this thread off track and I don't disagree that acting calm helps, but comforting an afraid dog is not going to reinforce fearful behavior.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Nicole Wilde, CPDT | Dog Star Daily

When we are working with a fearful dog we need to ensure that the methods we use are reward based. We need to keep them safe, minimize their stress levels, allow them to feel safe: whether that means giving them a place to hide (behind us, in a crate, or other place) or allowing them to create space (move away from what they are afraid of) and to choose to approach whatever it is on their own. We need to work with them (counter condition and desensitize) to change how they feel about whatever it is they are afraid of, creating a positive association with it. We need to work to build their confidence by teaching using positive reinforcement, the skills we want them to know, so that they are better able to cope with what is happening in their world.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

There's two ways to deal with fear regardless of the species...

...the above approach of slow and never pushing them over the threshold to where they are in a situation they want to leave...

...or take them in the deep end, sink or swim.

Both work. Don't limit yourself. Neither is specifically reward or not reward based, either can be used with positive reinforcement only if that's the boat you choose to be on.

The second works much quicker. I know the second will give me confident dogs, quickly. I think the first will get the same result eventually...I just don't have the patience for that route.

Beyond that, Monique has some good insight into handling fearful dogs. Because I can't figure out how to post a link to a public Facebook post from Monique's blog... I'm going to be one of those annoying people who copies and pastes the thing in its entirety.  Enjoy.
-------------------
Retraining Fearful Dogs
Many fail when it comes to these guys. They are trying to retrain fear with food.
If you are drowning, you need a flotation device, not a cookie. If you are about to get hit by a bus, you need to be pulled off the road. Not offered a cookie. Food offered in these solutions is an odd response. It shows a lack of compassion to the current struggle that the dog is undergoing. If we are feeling scared, uncomfortable, vulnerable, we need to have these needs directly met.
This is where the difference is about to get lost on some. Food is still used. But not for the reason of eating.
Food has previously been paired with a soft, slow rubbing touch, that makes dogs feel really good deep inside. This happy, safe emotion has been saved as part of this ritual of touching / rubbing and food. Now I can offer the good feeling of safety and comfort, as I offer food.
Food is only useful to a fearful dog if by the process of eating, it provides a feeling of comfort and safety. The food itself is not the solution. It is the feeling paired with the food.
Now, please, I beg, don't feed and start doing a cheerleading dance. If I am drowning, and you start cheering, I will think that you are happy for my discomfort. Or that you have a social disorder. Regardless, I will know that you don't understand my angst.
And don't be whiney, and sucky. Kissing and cuddling belong at home. It will not help them become strong out in public.
And offering food alone will actually turn some dog's off food when in places that they could feel unsafe. They will start pairing the offering of treats with feeling danger, and lack of safety. You will teach them to be careful and suspicious of when they take treats. (And we wonder about the increase in anxiety for dogs...)
These fearful dogs need the cure for their bad feeling: which is comfort and safety. They must know that when scared, their people understand, and can make the bad feeling go away, by making them feel safe again.
Once a dog knows you can remove the horrible feelings they sometimes get, they will trust and become willing to venture out, doing the very things that once made them feel horrible inside.
I wish I could take credit for this great epiphany, but I cannot. Mia Skogster showed me the action, then Peter Scherk gave me the words to understand it.
Monique Anstee, 
Victoria, BC
https://www.facebook.com/monique.anstee/?fref=ts


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

My baby bug is also a slightly fearful dog, she's now a 1 and half and a lot of it is my fault as I don't really take her to the city center and the middle of chaos. She deals ok with cars and motor bikes as long as they don't do above normal noise. The problem with Ella is with strange objects that she's never seen before and sometimes with things at home that are misplaced (very organized puppy it seems) my approach is always the same, we stop walking and we stare, if she wants to "run away" I always prevent that by telling her to sit and sometimes even giving her an extra push for that to happen, I'll re- assure that it's all ok nothing to worry. Once she relax a little bit I'll go closer to whatever she's afraid off, I'll touch it always re-assuring that it's ok, I'll call her to go sniff and explore even touch, I also give a soft push or pull if needed to get her close to it. And we waste a few moments trying to get her to sniff and acknowledge the object then we move on with a good praise. Ideally after a few moment we'll try to pass by again and repeat if necessary.
She seems to become less fearful, except scissors, I've no idea what to do about scissors.
If we are at home and the problem was the vacuum cleaner I used to tell her to go to her bed in the same room, she's now not afraid of the vacuum cleaner, still doesn't like it but accepts it and if she gets unconfortable she goes to her bed and waits.

No problems with other dogs or people except if you consider the opposite reaction a problem, Ella loves everyone a bit too much


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Jandey - One the best ways we can help our dogs is to learn how they communicate with us and with other dogs. Learn about dog body language, the signals they use to indicate how they are feeling about any situation, and learn to listen to what they are 'saying'. The book: On Talking Terms with Dogs by Turid Rugaas is a good resource, a good place to start. 

The Book: Guide to Living With & Training a Fearful Dog by Debbie Jacobs is a good resource for working a fearful dog.

This article by Patricia B. McConnell: You Can?t Reinforce Fear; Dogs and Thunderstorms

Fearfuldogs.com


There is a lot of information and misinformation out there surrounding the treatment and training of fearful dogs, take the time to sort through at least some of it, and consider carefully whether you feel what you are reading/learning is right, helpful, beneficial for you and your dog. Trust your gut and advocate for your dog. 

Enlist the help of a qualified, certified, reward/positive reinforcement based trainer, who has experience with working with fearful dogs. 

https://apdt.com/pet-owners/choosing-a-trainer/


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I also have a fearful golden. Different circumstances than yours but fearful just the same. My girl was a breeder rescue, she was loved and actually went out with a handler at 9 months. She was returned to the breeder explaining she didn't enjoy showing. Sadly this girl had NEVER left their 40 acres and spent very little time in the house. 

They asked me to take her at age 4 and she was terrified of everything.... and I mean everything. We spent hours trying to expose her to normal noises, DogTV from Directv was actually great help with this. We learned basic obedience but the minute we walked into the ring she freaked. It took 2 months and a lot of chew toys to restore the trust we had built. 

We went to the local HomeDepot, they were wonderful! I am an experienced trainer and knew we couldn't leave until she calmed down as her freaking out was partially a learned behavior. The breeder tried not to stress her out so allowed her to retreat when panic hit. It took 2 hrs walking the isles before she stopped shaking. This was a wonderful experience and helped her to be able to walk around the block without anxiety. Well that's not exactly true, she was able to walk around the block if a more confident dog came with us.
But.... this anxiety was so ingrained in her by the time I got her, it has improved greatly but will always be a part of who she is. 

She is now 8/9 yrs and there are days when the wind blows that she is overwhelmed with all the stuff that moves. I do not want to medicate her so allow her to live comfortably here at home. She will never be a dog you can take out and do things with but she is a wonderful companion. 

A few months ago I lost my confident dog and got a golden puppy, it has really helped! She was wonderful with the pup and because the new pup is a very confident girl it has helped her to settle back down. She still gets overwhelmed outside her own yard or house and that will probably never change. I accept her limitations and enjoy what she is capable of giving. 

Doggies have ADHD too.... some of this is lack of socialization and some is neurological. By the age of 4 she is who she is, it can be modified or improved but most likely won't ever go away completely. Good luck and so sorry, it's hard to watch sometimes. 

Be patient but do not reward the anxious behavior. Reward her when she is calm, even if it's just napping. You can't hug away anxiety, that actually makes it worse.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Our Maya is the sweetest dog I know (yes, I am biased, but you would agree with me if you met her), but she does get fearful from time to time. It would tick me off at first, because the inexperienced fool I am, I couldn't understand why a trash can on a sidewalk would be a source of concern. What I learnt is there are two ways of dealing with this. A couple of people I know in similar situations have had success with their fearful dog by maintaining a sense of calm and confidence and continuing with what they were doing. Someone else I spoke with is of the school of thought that if a dog stops abruptly during a walk because there is a trashcan in the way (for example), stop with the dog, reassure it in a calm manner (minimize touching or babying the dog) and allow the dog some time to gather its thoughts before attempting to resume. If your dog won't budge, cross the road and carry on with your walk. Or go the other way.


Fact is dogs take their cues from us. Maya gets scared of abrupt loud sounds. By that I mean she gets jumpy. So a bus rolls on by and she jumps a little and then tugs on the leash to get away. Usually I will tighten my grip and say "its ok" - she makes eye contact with me, I smile, she gives me a goofy look which to me says "stupid bus always gets me" and more often than not that's the end of it. 


I don't think there is a one-size-fits-all solution since each dog has its own personality.


----------



## glenhaven504 (Sep 4, 2007)

Laura, Reading your post on fearful dogs, I noticed that we not only have the same type of dog but also born the same month. The difference is that ours is a male. It would be interest trading notes on our dogs to see likes and differences, if you are interested

Steve Rooney


----------

